# Overnight Stopovers/wild camping near Wem, Whitchurch, Salop



## Action Man (Jan 23, 2018)

Have relatives in Shropshire - any good wild camping or pub stop overs in or around Wem or Whitchurch?


----------



## Caz (Jan 24, 2018)

I think there's a charge for parking but the cafe may refund part of it if you eat there:

Overnight parking and dinner. - Midway Truck Stop, Whitchurch Traveller Reviews - TripAdvisor

There's also a fish & chip restaurant next to it who may let you stop if you eat there, they have a big car park.


----------



## david0412 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi have stayed at the Cotton Arms pub at Wrenbury a few times, lovely site at rear and good food too. Its only around five miles from Whitchurch if i remember.


----------



## Caz (Jan 25, 2018)

You could try the Dog & Bull at Coton, on the Wem to Whitchurch road. I don't know of they allow stops but they have a big car park and it doesn't hurt to ask. Dog And Bull Coton - Accueil | Facebook


----------

